# Borage and Anise Hyssop seeds or seedlings...



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

This is where I get my anise hyssop:
http://www.seedland.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

This is where I get a lot of my seed. I have always been happy with the quality of their seed and their fast shipping.

http://www.everwilde.com/


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Plant you're hyssop seeds on the surface of the soil, press a little with you're finger. Then cover the pots with plastic wrap.

The borage is easy, & many garden centers have the seed.


----------



## JulieBee (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.johnnyseeds.com/


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

davel said:


> Anyone know where I can get some? I bought some on eBay but they didn't take. Started to come up then died.
> Thanks for the help!


I had the exact same problem. I bought 24 packs of 100 seed each. Planted three different ways and at 3 different times. Same thing happened each time. I bought my seed on Ebay from a supplier in Canada. Still have several packs of seed in the freezer. Did you ever get some going? I guess it's too late this year to try again.


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I plant my Anise Hyssop seed on top of moist soil. It is my understanding that they need light to germinate. I have started them in seedling trays, planters, and small plots of my garden. It does take about a month before they sprout. After they are a couple of inches tall, I transplant them. 

They usually bloom the second year. So, any time you can get them started this summer will make it possible for you to have blossoms next year. I like to transplant in the fall when we get more rain and it is not as hot. The next spring they will come up healthy.

Good luck.
Mary


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

I plant my borage in deep trays or pots. Seem to fair better. Also they need to be transplanted before they get too big. I transplant mine to the area I am growing them when the plants are between 4-6 inches. If the tray or pot is only a couple of inches deep I'd move them at 2-3 inches. They put down a significant tap root and it seems if they are left to grow for too long in a shallow tray or pot they die quickly even if kept watered. The key I think is to get them out and into the ground before they put too much of a root system out.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

spieker said:


> I plant my Anise Hyssop seed on top of moist soil. It is my understanding that they need light to germinate. I have started them in seedling trays, planters, and small plots of my garden. It does take about a month before they sprout. After they are a couple of inches tall, I transplant them.
> 
> They usually bloom the second year. So, any time you can get them started this summer will make it possible for you to have blossoms next year. I like to transplant in the fall when we get more rain and it is not as hot. They next spring they will come up healthy.
> 
> ...


I also planted on top in pots with potting soil, and kept moist. Planted on seedling trays, and on the ground. planted first time around the middle of March in green house, middle of April in greenhouse again, outside the last of April. Kept everything lightly moist. Nothing. Bad seed maybe?? Supplier said they were 2010 seed.

If anyone can post a pic or a link to a pic of a seedling Anise Hyssop with a top view I would appreciate. I can only find side view pics and cannot positively identify it if I do have some to finally come up.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

ArkansasBK said:


> If anyone can post a pic or a link to a pic of a seedling Anise Hyssop with a top view I would appreciate. I can only find side view pics and cannot positively identify it if I do have some to finally come up.


here:
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4047/4579456371_452028a240.jpg
http://findmeacure.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/anise-hyssop.leaf-jpg.jpg

Once you have an anise hyssop flowering, then the next year dozens of seedlings will come up around it. Same with borage. Buy 1 or 2 large hyssop plants at a nursery and get them blooming , then next year you'll have lots of little seedlings.

My borage and hyssop both got huge and flowered their first year started from seed sown right in the ground in Spring. There's still time to plant seed direct in ground right now.


----------



## larrythebeek (Dec 29, 2009)

I bought Borage and Hyssop on ebay last year. The Borage sprouted easily and grew into large plants with LOTS of blossoms. They ended up being top heavy, fell over during a rainstorm. I plan on using some kind of support or will plant them closer together this year. Lots of seedlings started already, once you plant Borage you'll probably see lots of 'volunteers' in the same spot next year. I didn't pay much, maybe $1 for 100 seeds not including shipping.

The Hyssop was a different story... The seeds sprouted if you gave them lots of light, but my plants stayed small until Fall and didn't bloom until September. They are supposed to be annuals but mine grew again where they were transplanted last year. This year they started strong, even bigger than all of last year by May 1st. My new seedlings are all 'runts' again, so maybe it's a Western PA thing with the shorter Summers and they need to Winter over.

Larry


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Omie said:


> here:
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4047/4579456371_452028a240.jpg
> http://findmeacure.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/anise-hyssop.leaf-jpg.jpg
> 
> ...


I'm getting enought rain along that it should have no problem coming up, so I think I will go sow the rest of my seed . I will also try to find some at a nursery, but I have never seen any for sale in our area. Thanks for the links. The second one was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

larrythebeek said:


> I bought Borage and Hyssop on ebay last year. The Borage sprouted easily and grew into large plants with LOTS of blossoms. They ended up being top heavy, fell over during a rainstorm. I plan on using some kind of support or will plant them closer together this year. Lots of seedlings started already, once you plant Borage you'll probably see lots of 'volunteers' in the same spot next year. I didn't pay much, maybe $1 for 100 seeds not including shipping.
> 
> The Hyssop was a different story... The seeds sprouted if you gave them lots of light, but my plants stayed small until Fall and didn't bloom until September. They are supposed to be annuals but mine grew again where they were transplanted last year. This year they started strong, even bigger than all of last year by May 1st. My new seedlings are all 'runts' again, so maybe it's a Western PA thing with the shorter Summers and they need to Winter over.
> 
> Larry


I understand that the Hyssop is an annual, but they reseed fairly good. I'd be happy just to get a few this first year just to see how they do in my area.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks All. Not going to give up on it. I really think I was sold some bad seed. I'll get some from a different supplier and try again. Will get some borage seed also to try. 

I will add that I used PERFECT brand of potting soil from Walmart this year, and will never use it again. Couldn't even get my tomato plants to grow in it. It will, however, grow plenty of fungii!!! Back to Miracle Grow potting soil!


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

ABK, 

A couple years ago I was in my local Walmart garden center browsing the potted plants and found Anise Hyssop. I bought a couple. Went back in a few weeks and the store had discounted them. I bought 10! LOL 

Watch for deals toward mid to late summer.

CC


----------



## Daniel Wasson (Jun 2, 2010)

Anise Hyssop really should be cold stratified for best results. A thin layer of moist sand, dampen, sprinkle the seeds right on top of the sand. Let sit for a few hours to take up a little moisture then pop in the freezer for 15 days minimum. I leave mine for 30 days. After that they sprout well and grow fast.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

My anise blue hyssop seed, don't require stratification. I harvest my own seeds, & keep them indoors at room temp. They sprout like champs.
Here they come back every spring, & are starting to bloom now. Very few volunteer plants come up in our garden from the hyssop. The Borage is another story, they sprout up all over our yard.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Is this Anise Hyssop?






Sorry, pic didn't post.:scratch:


----------



## Daniel Wasson (Jun 2, 2010)

Were you trying to add a picture, or is your question directed at some specific post?


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Daniel Wasson said:


> Were you trying to add a picture, or is your question directed at some specific post?


Trying to post a pic from photobucket, but it didn't work.


----------



## larrythebeek (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's a pic....

http://www.gardening123.com/articles/display_article.asp?MS=6&SS=60&ID=102252

Or try google.com , search for anise hyssop and click on 'images'. 

Larry


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

The 6 large anise hyssop plants that i planted last year came up just as big and strong this year again, exactly the same plants. Plus lots of baby seedlings now in the spots around them. We have tough winters here, and the hyssop was not and annual at all! Maybe they die after a couple years?


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

If this is Anise Hyssop, I have been mowing, weedeating, and bushhogging this invasive weed for the last two years!!! Ya'll go ahead and laugh at me, but if you keep it mowed you never see the blooms!

Thanks for the help Omie and NasalSponge.


----------



## Daniel Wasson (Jun 2, 2010)

That does look like a type of mint. There is a quick way to tell if it is Anise Hyssop or not. I hate to say this because it is never a good idea to taste of a plant that you don't know exactly what it is. But, Anise Hyssop leaves will taste like black licorice. Other mints will have varying tastes, but will remind you of tea, unless it is peppermint or spearmint. Of course, this is just a general statement.

Bees will work all of the mints, but some don't make very tasty honey.

Let a small patch flower and see what you get.


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

Gonna let it all flower, except what is right in my yard. I took a survey of it yesterday afternoon. Found one patch close to a creek on my neighbors place about 100 feet x 30 feet and solid. Nothing but this. If I can talk him into not bushogging it, it would be good. Chances of that are good, as he is an absentee owner. Oh, yeah, It does taste like licorice!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Where I live the anise hyssop isn't invasive like other mints. It doesn't send off runners underground for new plants.
There have been a couple articles claiming that 2 acres of anise blue hyssop can support 250 hives, thats just a crazy number.
Another thing in the mint family my bees are working right now is Horehound, it hasn't spread in my garden either.


----------

